# End of an Era: Zo Retires From NBA



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Press Conference tomorrow in Miami to announce Zo's retirement.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Best of luck ~ :worthy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

- Terrible loss to Celtics
- No JO trade
- Zo retires

Nice day so far.. :sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Damn man, I just keep watching mix tapes and interviews on youtube. It's unreal to think he's finally done, for real this time.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

:frown:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

nice ring though


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

That's really unfortunate. You never want to see a warrior like Zo, after all he has been through, to go out the way he did (a freak accident on the road in the middle of a 15-win season). He doesn't deserve that, but he knows as well as anyone else that injuries are a part of the game. It's unfortunate, but Zo had himself a great career. He has been a true inspiration on and off the court, and I wish him the best of luck going forward with his life.

Take care of yourself, Zo.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Sad stuff.

I hope this stirs the Heat front office and they realize there is no help about to drop out of the air. Fact is we now have a decent frontcourt that likely will be shredded come playoff time and there is no help waiting in the wings. Time for us to step out and make a move.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Damn. It's sad to see him go out this way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

It's definitely sad to see him retire this way, but I'm just glad that he finally got that Championship he always wanted. Best of luck to him in whatever he decides to do. Crazy to think he's actually hanging up the sneakers for real. He was always a player I liked and enjoyed watching.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Alonzo Mourning Thread*

Well, it's going to be a sad day today. But I thought we should have a thread to relive the best memories of Zo. 






I just love this speech, shows what a great guy he is.






After this block, just shows the immense passion he had for the game.






After we got Zo his ring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

Not really a Heat fan, but a Zo fan, so here's my contribution to the thread:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

damn 

absolutely huge Zo fan, from when he was young to now... true warrior


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

There goes my favorite era of Heat basketball.

Good luck, Zo. Even though I know you don't need it, keep doing great things.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

One positive is that he injured himself going for a block. That says it all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

So did we ever find out if Zo wasn't coming back because it was a personal choice, he wasn't ready, or the Heat's choice not to bring him back (this one would probably have a lot to do with the second one too)?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

he is not retiring yet though according to nba.com so hang fire for just a bit more


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*



NewAgeBaller said:


> So did we ever find out if Zo wasn't coming back because it was a personal choice, he wasn't ready, or the Heat's choice not to bring him back (this one would probably have a lot to do with the second one too)?


I'm sure that will be addressed in today's press conference...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

What if its actually a press conference to announce Marion has been traded?

or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*



MB30 said:


> What if its actually a press conference to announce Marion has been traded?
> 
> or is that just wishful thinking?


I'd welcome that surprise...but I'm about 100% sure that it will be for Zo


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

joe rose just said before he got off air...at 12:30 there is huge news comng from heat basketball....i guess he has no idea what going on...first thing he said was trade, but he odesnt know


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

****


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

It's 12:45, any update?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*



myst said:


> It's 12:45, any update?


im listening to 790 the Ticket live, and still have not heard anything......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Hes going out rich, healthy and a champion.

Best of luck to the best "big man" in Miami Heat history.

Its hard to believe that the 1995-2001 Heat era is completely over...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

he is talking now

it is official 

http://www.790theticket.com/


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Dammit. I was wishing all day it'd be a trade, but obviously not.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Do we retire Zo's # at the start of our next home game or at the start of next season?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

Good question. Hopefully his number is retired with Timmy Hardaway's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*



*Alonzo Mourning retires after 16 years*


> MIAMI - For the fifth time as a member of the Miami Heat, Alonzo Mourning is stepping away.
> 
> This time, he won't be coming back.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

What's there to say about Zo? He's the man, simple as that.

His performance in Game 6 was amazing, one for the history books.

People hate him, for some reason, but I can't see how. He's a warrior, a great player, and a great guy off the court. His presence will be missed deeply.

By far my favorite NBA player of all-time.

Thanks, Zo.

Send 33 to the rafters.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*



B-Easy said:


> What's there to say about Zo? He's the man, simple as that.
> 
> His performance in Game 6 was amazing, one for the history books.
> 
> ...


Well as a Raptor fan I was pissed at how he screwed the franchise by being a suck and not wanting to give Toronto a chance. I know we would have moved him if we were not competitive.....so for that I lost some respect for him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

Well Raptor and Net fans, I understand. Other people, I don't. Maybe Mav fans, but thats it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

I'm going to make sure that I'm at the game that they retire his jersey.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*

anyone else think this is another for sure sign of gettin JO?..i mean dude was considering playing if we needed him. W/o JO, we need him, desperately..with JO, not as much, assuming the guy can play more than 10 games...

..and as much as leaving to NJ for the money didnt sit right with me for a while, he definately deserves to get his jersey retired. Whether immediately or not, is debatable i guess. But he is definitely deserving. 

shouts to the "Heart of the Heat" you will be missed big man.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

I hope for some people(Ahem, me)that they retire it during a national televised game. I think it needs to be given some time to be planned, though, and not just thrown together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

Watch the press conference here


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Alonzo Mourning Thread*

They just did a really nice piece on him just now on the Tip off show on TNT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: January 22, 2009 - Sad Day In Heat History*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Do we retire Zo's # at the start of our next home game or at the start of next season?





sMaK said:


> Good question. Hopefully his number is retired with Timmy Hardaway's.


They are retiring Zo, Timmy, and Dwyane's Olympic jerseys (not sure about Lamar) in a ceremony when we play Dallas on the 31st. Not sure if that's been announced either.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I was obviously wrong then wasn't I? good luck to him in his retirement, one of the best in heat history


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2:14- Almost forgot about that 3 he hit in the Garden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I miss him already...Zo was just so ****ing awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Retiring Dwade's olympic jersey???

He wore 9 right? So what does that mean in terms of future logistics? No other Heat players can wear 9 or no other Heat players can wear 9 in the olympics???

I'm confused/curious...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I think they are just raising the jersey to the rafters, not retiring the number.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Not to crazy about the conspiracy theories.. what your thoughts on why he waited so long to retire?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're raising that banner that he was presented with when he had that celebration a week or so after coming back from the olympics. They decided then that they'd wait until they made a banner for TImmy and Zo, before raising that banner they made for Wade.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^^
was that the answer to why he waited half the season to retire?


Some people say that because the JO deal is so near to being done that he has decided to retire.. if they would not have been able to get JO in a trade, that he would have actually stayed.. i personally don't think thats the case.. 

could there have been a diagnostic in his physical that prevented him from playing.. did the heat really NOT want to resign him (and if so why leave a spot on the roster)..

why would he wait half a season to retire.. there must have been a spark to lead to this outcome at this point in time... maybe his training had not come along as hoped..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HeatBall said:


> ^^^^
> was that the answer to why he waited half the season to retire?


No, that was a response to Dee-zy's post.

According to DQ for 3, who knows his stuff and broke this story before anyone, it was not Zo's 1st option to retire.

Here's his post from 6 days ago



DQ for 3 said:


> Well fellas, bad news, I think you can pack up your old Zo jerseys...I don't think he'll be back, and it wasn't Zo who didn't want to return this time (unlike when he chose to leave for New Jersey).


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

wow.. not cool... even if he posts 10 minutes a game.. he can still change a game with that time


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's the article from the NY Post after the fight in NY.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa... Mourning Larry Johnson Miami New York&st=cse


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Tim Hardaway talking about Zo. And he says to do the JO trade.

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/2009/01/heat-hardaway-on-zo-.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Even Tim Hardaway sits at home waiting for Marion to be traded..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think one of the people in the Official I Can't Sleep thread is secretly Timmy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome if it was.

LESS MATRIX MORE JO!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I present this brilliant cartoon from Kurt Snibbe at ESPN Page2. Someone can use it as their avatar or something. (I'd use it myself except it would look too small I think, not being an SM.)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who is that hanging on his leg?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Who is that hanging on his leg?


Jeff Van Gundy, who famously grabbed Zo's leg during one of the Heat-Knicks brawls of the 1990s.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Diophantos said:


> I present this brilliant cartoon from Kurt Snibbe at ESPN Page2. Someone can use it as their avatar or something. (I'd use it myself except it would look too small I think, not being an SM.)


It's been my avatar for a few days already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I just noticed Jeff Van Gundy was holding his leg in the drawing :laugh:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

myst said:


> It's been my avatar for a few days already.


Haha, nice call; I missed that.


----------

